

Fully interactive shopping mall map directories and community your iPhone. - iphonegirl
http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/fastmall/id340656157?mt=8

======
jasonmcalacanis
IF people still shopped at malls this would be an amazing application.

However, with Amazon and Zappos destroying retail year after year it's clear
that shopping malls will be reborn as universities/school or office parks.

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cuoohgp4ecc> <http://www.deadmalls.com/>

